# Huge Trophy Trout!!!! East Galveston Bay!!!!



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

*Due to the reports posted by "bsartor", two friends and myself decided we'd better get to E.Galveston Bay PRONTO!! Bsartor couldn't have been more accurate with his reports. E.Galveston is without a doubt the place to find trophy trout. We knew what was in store for us as far as weather goes but decided to battle out the conditions in hope of getting rewarded. Rewarded doesn't begin to express the kind of day we had.

We hit the North shoreline early in search of bait. We found one mullet that had the fear of God in his jump. We soon found out why. The three of us eased from the boat and all bowed over with our first cast.

We were fishing 2'-4' of water with heavy shell and mud. The bait of choice was the corky imitation Tsunami Bloodhound sprayed with garlic-scented bang. The bite lasted until dark. All fish were 3-10lbs. Several 7-8's were caught and released including a fish my buddy caught right at dark that must have been 30+ and at least 10 pounds. We definitely hit the mother load of big fish. We caught no reds in the bunch. It was just a school of mammoth trout.

I guess this freeze we had did nothing but kick these big fish into high gear on a mission to kill anything in sight. Please forgive me for the poor picture quality. A camera phone is all we had. Why is it that banner days always emerge when you forget the digital camera at home?? But hey, if that's all it takes to have banner days I'll just throw that digital in the trash.

Tight Lines!! -SA*


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the greenies. My buddies battled the wind today and had the same results at the same exact spot. I'll see if I can't get some pics up soon from their trip. 
Thanks again, -SA


----------

